# Is ACS Skill assessment valid to apply for NZ PR?



## karan_2891 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi,

I have got a positive skill assessment for ANZSCO code ICT-Business Analyst? I am curious if this ACS Skill assessment valid to apply for NZ PR as well?

Thanks


----------

